# After culinary school



## jcobb85 (Apr 10, 2012)

what kind of job can you get with a associate degree in culinary arts.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Any one of a myriad of jobs that are in the culinary arts.

Depends upon the person doing the hiring.

After that depends upon you.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

The degree is great but not necessary. I think it does help open up some doors to restaurants in the sense it shows you are pretty serious about becoming a chef. Have you found anything yet?


----------

